# Ethical Issues for Narcotic Officers



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ethical Issues for Narcotic Officers

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

Former FBI director Louis Freeh once stated, "We who enforce the law must not merely obey it. We have an obligation to set a moral example which those whom we protect can follow." As we enter the 21st century, drug law enforcement officers are faced with many challenging daily decisions. These difficult decisions impact public trust, upon which all aspects of drug law enforcement depend. This training will address these challenging situations which can either cause destruction of personal worth and value to both family and agency, or can establish true worth that enables officers to efficiently combat the war on drugs. Emphasis will be placed on decision-making skills, the consequences of ethical and unethical behavior, and the roles of moral development and personal character in the professional life of drug law enforcement officers. 

Course Objectives 

At the conclusion of this course, participants will be able to: 

Define basic terms related to the study of ethics. 
Recognize the stages of career development. 
Identify common ethical dilemmas and pitfalls for drug law enforcement officers. 
Understand the role of personal moral development, integrity, and character. 
Recognize the consequences of both ethical and unethical behavior. 
Discuss differences between institutional policies and individual ethics. 
Discuss the nature and forms of corruption. 
Apply the information and skills learned in this class to case studies and scenario based exercises representative of ethical dilemmas present in drug law enforcement. 
Overview of topics 

The Language of Ethics 
Stages of Career Development 
Common Ethical Dilemmas and Pitfalls 
Process of Personal Moral Development 
Ethical Decision Making 
Individual Ethics vs. Institutional Policies 
Personal Character in Professional Life 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

4/4/2006 8041 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

